
Ask HN: What do you use for a home page (or new-tab page) - mbreese
When you start a web browser or open a new tab, what is the first thing that you see? Do you use the default for the browser (Firefox Home or Chrome&#x27;s new tab page)? Do you set it to a specific site (Google.com, Gmail, FB, etc)?<p>I was playing around with using browsers other than Chrome, and started thinking more about this. Once upon a time we used to have these information-dense portals that would try to show us everything imaginable in one large customizable-in-N-different-ways page. Those (thankfully) fell out of favor. But is there still a place for a more customizable home page?
======
Breadmaker
[https://www.ecosia.org/](https://www.ecosia.org/) startpage, new tabs just
blank.

------
LinuxBender
I use "about:memory". Useful when logged into Slack. Previously "about:about"

------
pwg
Mine is "about:blank".

